# assisted opening knives case law



## Curveman (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, new poster.

Someone on another site said that a case ruled that assisted opening knives, if they can be opened with an index finger (a portion of the knife sticks through the handle) were switchblades and the case even lost on appeal. Ican't seem to find it anywhere. Are the Kershaw Scallions, Leeks etc. illegal? The poster said that thumb studs were OK.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here we go again.


----------



## Curveman (Jun 7, 2009)

I can appreciate from being a long term member on other sites, how annoying it can get to some to have a newbie post a question that has been posted numerous times before kwflatbed but I DID do an extensive search so as not to trouble anyone and I can't seem to find an answer to this question. If someone can, or can direct me to a site that can, I will be delighted not to bother anyone here. 

Enjoy the day-it's beautiful out!

Steve


----------

